# Schbinska prison



## caduceu

Hello everyone, 

I'm writing because in a short story by Guillaume Apollinaire set in Prague, the author mentions a prison called "Schbinska". I have searched the web to try to find more information about it but I haven't found anything. I was wondering if anybody could help me and tell me whether this is the right spelling. 

The context is as follows (coming from the Town Hall square):

"Après avoir visité la désolante prison appelée Schbinska, nous traversâmes le quartier juif.".

Thanks in advance,


----------



## jazyk

Potser es tracti de Srbínská? Segons el que he vist a internet, és un carrer a Praga. Potser la presó s'ubiquihttp://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...8LHmDg&usg=AFQjCNFxpW0WxuCmMVOniWut0wifzWGuzg  en aquest carrer.


----------



## ilocas2

Hello

The only 2 prisons in Prague are Pankrác and Ruzyně in the homonymous quarters. And the Srbínská street is far in the Strašnice quarter. Moreover, the Jewish quarter (Josefov) is also well apart from Pankrác, Ruzyně and Strašnice.

Next observation:There's no "Town Hall square" (Radniční náměstí) in Prague.

Schbinska would be spelled as "Žbinská" in Czech. But according to Google, it's only an adjective of "Žbince", a village in Slovakia.


----------



## caduceu

Thank you very much. Perhaps the author is referring to a prison which is now disappeared... 

By the way, what would Žbinská mean?

Sorry about the square, I meant the Old Town Square.

Regards,


----------



## jazyk

Žbinská no té cap significat transparent.


----------



## werrr

In old Czech *špinka* (from *špína* = dirt) was a generic term for villains and also a common name of jail cells.

The best-known Špinka is the Old Town Hall prison. That's the place where e.g. King Wenceslas IV or the leaders of the 1618-1621 revolt were hold.


----------



## vianie

In Slovak, there is an expression for an unloveliness - špina špinská.


----------



## caduceu

Thank you so much.


----------

